# Arise, for the pride and honour of the county



## micmclo (22 Feb 2012)

Come on, GAA season is not far off and this place is very quiet

Name me your county 

someone talented from your county
the best tourist site
A famous product from your county that no other county in Ireland can beat


Tipperary

Gemma Hayes

Rock of Cashel

Bulmers cider


----------



## MrMan (22 Feb 2012)

Tipperary

Shane Long
Clare Glens (although it could do with a name change!)
Finches orange


----------



## Deiseblue (22 Feb 2012)

Waterford.

John O'Shea

Reginald's Tower

The Blaa.


----------



## The_Banker (22 Feb 2012)

Cork

John Spillane - Greatest Balladeer in Ireland

The Blarney Stone - Attracting tourists since This post will be deleted if not edited immediately was a boy

Tanora - Quenching the thirst of Cork people since..... forever!


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Feb 2012)

Cork

Paul Kerrigan - He has the potential to be as good a player as his father, Jimmy, was.

The English Market - Just ask H.R.H! 

. Yum! Yum!


----------



## Firefly (23 Feb 2012)

Cork 
Peter Sutherland
West Cork (Skull, Union Hall etc)


*DUBLINER* Irish Cheese


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Feb 2012)

Donegal

Shay Given
Glenveagh National Park () or Errigal Mountain ()
McDaids Football Special!  (Followed closely by Oatfield Emerald Chocolates)


----------



## gipimann (23 Feb 2012)

Louth

Gary Kelly, Ian Harte or Stephen Staunton (take yer pick!)
The Cooley Mountains
Boyne Valley Honey!


----------



## Boyd (23 Feb 2012)

micmclo said:


> Come on, GAA season is not far off...



Some would say the GAA season is already in full swing considering two round of the NFL have been played along with the club championship finalists being decided last weekend......but I digress.

*Galway*
Nora Jane Noone - actress, not _hugely_ famous, but hugely talented (often being mistook for being the same thing), Saw Doctors
Connemara region
Supermacs curry chips, Galway Hooker, the drink that is


----------



## aonfocaleile (23 Feb 2012)

Dublin

Brian O'Driscoll (or the Brogan Brothers if we're strictly adhering to the GAA theme)
Kilmainham Gaol (Jail)
Guinness....of course


----------



## gillarosa (23 Feb 2012)

Declan O'Rourke

The Abbey Theatre

Tayto (a nod to it's origin and home before become Dubchi)


----------



## Vanilla (23 Feb 2012)

*Kerry


Michael Fassbender

Killarney

Cadburys Chocolate/Dennys sausages
*


----------



## Niall M (24 Feb 2012)

Kerry 

Maurice Fitzgerald
Ring of kerry
Paddy Joe Burns Black Pudding


----------



## boaber (24 Feb 2012)

Fermanagh

Sean Quinn (I'll get my coat)
Marble Arch Caves
Belleek Pottery


----------



## STEINER (24 Feb 2012)

Offaly              http://offaly.gaa.ie/

Mundy               

Clonmacnoise    http://www.sacred-destinations.com/ireland/clonmacnoise

Tullamore Dew   http://www.tullamoredew.com/


----------



## RMCF (24 Feb 2012)

Donegal

Enya
http://www.space-fox.com/wallpapers/celebs/enya/enya_1.jpg

Grianan Aileach (5000yr old fort)


Grants cooked ham.


----------



## Vanilla (25 Feb 2012)

RMCF said:


> Grianan Aileach (5000yr old fort)


 
Wow. I'm going to make a point of going there, it's spectacular.


----------



## RMCF (25 Feb 2012)

Glad to help

It is beautiful on a nice day, there is a stunning view from it.

Some more pics
http://www.megalithics.com/ireland/grianan/granmp.htm

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/44/Grainan_of_aileach.jpg

[broken link removed]

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/06/Griahan_of_aileach.jpg


----------



## PaddyW (26 Feb 2012)

Kerry

Gooch Cooper
Ballybunion Golf Course
Kerrymaid


----------



## ninsaga (27 Feb 2012)

Cork

Jimmy Crowley, Rory Gallagher, Michael Collins, Jack Lynch, Christy Ring

Shandon, Kinsale, Glandore

Murphys Stout, Crubeens.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Feb 2012)

gipimann said:


> Louth
> ..
> Boyne Valley Honey!


 
You should read the label  ! There's not much of the Wee County in that product any more.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Feb 2012)

rmcf said:


> it is beautiful on a nice day, there is a stunning view from it.


 
+1


----------



## micmclo (27 Feb 2012)

ninsaga said:


> Cork
> 
> Crubeens.



I hate to google that one



> Crubeens (from Irish: crúibíní)[1] are an Irish food made of boiled pigs' feet. They are traditionally eaten by hand



That is vile, I feel sick just thinking about it,  bluuuuuh 




Deiseblue said:


> Waterford.
> 
> The Blaa.



I had to google this one too but this one is ok, just a sort of bread


Ye Southerners, it's like you're talking a whole other language


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Feb 2012)

micmclo said:


> I hate to google that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a sort of bread !! - you would be lynched for such a comment in the decies.


----------



## Purple (27 Feb 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Just a sort of bread !! - you would be lynched for such a comment in the decies.



If that bland gunk they think is better than Guinness is anything to go by then "Just a sort of bread" sounds flattering.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Feb 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Just a sort of bread !! - you would be lynched for such a comment in the decies.


 
Blaas are only to be eaten when fresh out of the oven and still warm enough to melt the butter. After that, there's nothing special about them.

But all bread tastes great when eaten fresh out the oven and still warm enough to melt the butter, so it's hard to know what makes blaas 'better'  ?


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Feb 2012)

TarfHead said:


> Blaas are only to be eaten when fresh out of the oven and still warm enough to melt the butter. After that, there's nothing special about them.
> 
> But all bread tastes great when eaten fresh out the oven and still warm enough to melt the butter, so it's hard to know what makes blaas 'better'  ?



Jeez , you are in bad form today - running down Boyne Valley Honey  & .the gorgeous Blaa ( soon to the granted European Protected geographical integrity status - now there's a mouthful )

Gone on - give us your three picks !


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Feb 2012)

Purple said:


> If that bland gunk they think is better than Guinness is anything to go by then "Just a sort of bread" sounds flattering.



How true - I'd drink Smithwicks first rather than touch it


----------



## TarfHead (27 Feb 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Jeez , you are in bad form today - running down Boyne Valley Honey & .the gorgeous Blaa ( soon to the granted European Protected geographical integrity status - now there's a mouthful )


 
Boyne Valley Honey is imported - only packed in Louth. I'm not running it down, use it on my porridge most mornings, just pointing out it's not Louth honey.

As someone married into a Decies family, Blaas came as a disappointment. I'd been led to believe it would be the greatest dough-based eating experience of my life. Sad to say it couldn't live up to the hype.



Deiseblue said:


> Gone on - give us your three picks !


 
I'm from Dublin.

It's not possible, or fair, to be limited to just 3 .


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Feb 2012)

Let's not worry about fair & of course it's possible .

Let me suggest :

Bertie Ahern 

The floozie in the jacuzzi

Coddle - God , just the sight of it  - awesome !


----------



## TarfHead (27 Feb 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> The floozie in the jacuzzi


 
She's not even in a jacuzzi any more  !

My choice the Bull Island. A UNESCO biosphere nature reserve, just 3 miles from the city centre.


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Feb 2012)

TarfHead said:


> She's not even in a jacuzzi any more  !
> 
> My choice the Bull Island. A UNESCO biosphere nature reserve, just 3 miles from the city centre.



So that's Bertie , coddle & Bull Island then - see I knew you could do it !


----------



## TarfHead (27 Feb 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> So that's Bertie


 
Don't let the absence of disagreement be construed as agreement  !


----------



## Sunny (27 Feb 2012)

Who gave us Martin Cullen??


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Feb 2012)

TarfHead said:


> Don't let the absence of disagreement be construed as agreement  !



Sorry about that , as you only raised an objection to one of my suggestions I had presumed that you were quite happy with the other two


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Feb 2012)

Sunny said:


> Who gave us Martin Cullen??



I did consider him - although he was a great footballer with Waterford Bohs - he didn't quite make the cut - gave it to Josh instead.


----------



## dereko1969 (27 Feb 2012)

username123 said:


> Some would say the GAA season is already in full swing considering two round of the NFL have been played along with the club championship finalists being decided last weekend......but I digress.
> 
> *Galway*
> Nora Jane Noone - actress, not _hugely_ famous, but hugely talented (often being mistook for being the same thing), Saw Doctors
> ...


 
Brewed in Roscommon sorry!


----------



## ninsaga (28 Feb 2012)

More Cork!

Tom Barry

Blarney Castle

Beamish Stout


----------



## Boyd (29 Feb 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> Brewed in Roscommon sorry!



Hmm did not know that! Good spot!


----------



## TarfHead (29 Feb 2012)

ninsaga said:


> More Cork!
> 
> Tom Barry


 
I had to look it up to see who he is/was.

First line from Wikipedia "_Barry was born in Killorglin, County *Kerry*_" !


----------



## Bill Struth (29 Feb 2012)

I'm always amazed at the people in this country obsessed with their county, the boundaries of which were decided by the stroke of an English civil servants pen. _"Ah he's a good Kerry/Roscommon/Mayo etc man." _Baffling. I'm an Irishman. Which administrative division of the country I live in doesn't and never will define me.


----------



## MrMan (29 Feb 2012)

You must be from Leitrim then


----------



## micmclo (29 Feb 2012)

Poor Bill Struth, nothing worth mentioning in your county so

Yep, must be Leitrim


----------



## Sunny (29 Feb 2012)

Yep, without doubt he is from Leitrim. Thought once they got traffic lights a couple of years ago, they would stop with this whole persecution complex. Guess not. Having said that he could be from Kildare which we all know isn't a real County but is simply a suburb of Dublin.


----------



## Bill Struth (1 Mar 2012)

Not even close, Belfast born and bred.


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Mar 2012)

Ah sure that explains it so - Belfast - one city, two counties!


----------



## Purple (1 Mar 2012)

Sunny said:


> Yep, without doubt he is from Leitrim. Thought once they got traffic lights a couple of years ago, they would stop with this whole persecution complex. Guess not. Having said that he could be from Kildare which we all know isn't a real County but is simply a suburb of Dublin.


Same can be said for Meath as well.


----------



## csirl (1 Mar 2012)

username123 said:


> Some would say the GAA season is already in full swing considering two round of the NFL have been played along


 
I thought the NFL finished last month when they played the Superbowl?


----------



## Boyd (2 Mar 2012)

csirl said:


> I thought the NFL finished last month when they played the Superbowl?



Dunno is this a joke or not!


----------

